# The Middlesex County Asylum (Napsbury) - Dec 2012



## UE-OMJ (Dec 29, 2012)

This is a bit of a blast from the past  It's somewhere I went to look when I first got into exploring but never managed to get past the huge fence surrounding it.

Napsbury Asylum has mostly been converted nicely into residential apartments years ago, but one building strangely still remains untouched, the old nurses accommodation. Ok it had a fire and has been stripped bare inside it made for a really enjoyable explore.

Not only was it good to see Asylum buildings in good condition and in a state that may have been comparable to when they were first built and in use, but to then find we could get access to the remaining building was just great, we got to see new and old side by side.

The lighting was great, and the corridors almost equaled Severalls!


There is some great history and details here, I really dont want to just copy and paste paragraphs from it to this report, but if you're interested then please have a read of this site...

http://ezitis.myzen.co.uk/napsbury.html


This is the view from Google Earth of the remaining Nurses Accommodation: (Before the fire that took out the roof)









And on to my photos...
(Visited with Steve2109, hopefully he will add some of his photos later)






















































































































































































This was a bit random...









And I know these next few are not in keeping with a typical report, I thought some might be interested to see what the other Asylum buildings look like since they have been converted. Personally I quite like them, and it's a much better outcome than having them demolished. I'd love to live at the top of the water tower 































Thanks for looking.

.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 29, 2012)

oooh love the corridor shots mint thanks for sharing


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 29, 2012)

Pictures came out great, will get round to adding mine soon I hope, was a good day out


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 29, 2012)

*Nice corridors eh!*


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks for shareing might go and check this place out now


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 29, 2012)

This is rather nice, but certainly looks like its a place to visit when its not raining!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 29, 2012)

Interesting post that. The nurse's accom reminds me a bit of the accom at the one near Bristol.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice shots as always, with the obligatory chair!
I dread to think who those knickers belonged to...


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 29, 2012)

Interesting place, I am suprised that this building was still there. 

Thanks for sharing and yes your right they are great corridors


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ace photos,I agree with you I,m all for conversion it will save the building.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 29, 2012)

I just noticed the road name in one of those photos, I wonder if the developer was having a bit of fun here...

Acorn Court... 
Acorn = nut 
Court = house? 

Nut House?


----------



## fleydog (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice set, I thank you. I was curiously struck by the many expressions of mental chaos evident among the debris. It seems as if the voices of the patients still echo down the corridors and call out in those rooms.


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is my take from the explore, was very enjoyable and was good to stand on solid floors !


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice to see the old with the new. Good stuff


----------



## MrDan (Dec 30, 2012)

I take it you liked photographing the long corridors Steve  lovely shots mate.


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 30, 2012)

MrDan said:


> I take it you liked photographing the long corridors Steve  lovely shots mate.



They were epic mate, not seen corridors this long since Sev's and they were not half underwater which was nice !


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh I do love them corridors! Looks quite a colourful place. Great shots there fom both of you and I do like the after pics UE-OMG, its great to see somewhere converted rather than demolished


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 30, 2012)

GReat shots guys thanks for sharing , looks a great place to have a look round.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 30, 2012)

Cheers for the positive feedback, it's very much appreciated  I especially was a bit unsure how adding some recent pics to the report would go down...


----------

